# Altium Designer 15.1.9



## joryds (May 11, 2015)

Lo nuevo de Altium Designer Versión 15.1.9.







Pad & Via Templates and Libraries
xSignal Wizard
Live Drill Drawing 
PDF 3D Export 
Polygon Pour Improvements
Multi-line PCB Text Support
Union Enhancements
External 3D models for Vault Components
OrCAD 16.x Import Support
Drill Pair Reference
Custom Coverlay Support
Support for Cypress Touch Controls
Test Point Clearance Check
Solder Mask Expansion from Hole
Board Outline Clearance Checking
Schematic Symbol Generation Tool


http://techdocs.altium.com/disp…/…/Polygon+Pour+Improvements

http://techdocs.altium.com/…/AD…/Multi-line+PCB+Text+Support

http://techdocs.altium.com/display/…/Custom+Coverlay+Support

http://techdocs.altium.com/display/ADOH/PDF+3D+Export


----------



## joryds (May 23, 2015)

Novedades en Altium Designer versión 15.1


----------

